# About as simple as it gets



## compound driver (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi
Found these online during the week started the build to make a break from traction engines. Looks to be about a weeks work all in all.

http://www.geocities.com/minidampf/brazil_uk/contents.html

For a narrow gauge it looks nice and from the valve gear and cylinder drawings should run well. Il check out the valve timing and such but looks ok.

Cheers kevin


----------



## Bogstandard (Oct 5, 2007)

I had about 300ft of garden rail track to build my setup, plus a full range of locos and rolling stock (all electric), but it all had to be sold because I filled the space where it was going to go with my workshop. 
It was a choice, either playing with trains or building engines, guess which won.

John


----------



## machinist dave (Feb 1, 2009)

hello all, has anyone out there built any scale model log haulers? or for that matter how about any logging equipment models, shingle saw, saw mills,what have you?


----------



## Tin Falcon (Feb 1, 2009)

Villiage Press sells plans for a donkey engine. A steam winch on a skid.I bought a set at Cabin fever.
I have seem models of saws and saw mills at the show.
Tin


----------



## Bernd (Feb 1, 2009)

The only plans I ever saw of a Lombard log hauler were in Model Railroader a while ago.

They were mainly used here in the east. Might check with some of the logging museums.

Bernd


----------



## georgeseal (Feb 1, 2009)

Live Steam ran a artical about the time Bob Manard was comming out with the CLYSHAY. About mid 70's
no plans just a discription and pictures.

masive thing on tracks


----------



## Bernd (Feb 1, 2009)

Here's a link I dug up using Google. It's a thread about a 1/6 scale Phoenix Log Hauler.

http://www.smokstak.com/forum/showthread.php?t=20321

Have fun looking and if you find plans let us know.

Bernd


----------



## machinist dave (Feb 1, 2009)

this is great thank you! i'v always been intrigued by these machines,and its time to start thinking about building one.I'll post all i find, thanks again.


----------



## Bernd (Feb 1, 2009)

Dave,

Just keep searching. I found quite a few pictures of these log haulers.

If you look at them they are nothing more than a steam locomotive tank engine with skies on the front and a track like a bulldozer. I'm sure you could probably design your own. The pics I found would be insperation enough for me to just design my own and build one. It looks like they were different in some small way. So I don't think anybody would say yours would be wrong. 

Bernd


----------



## RonGinger (Feb 1, 2009)

There is a Steam Lombard being restored here in Maine, at the Leonards Mills Logging museum up near Bangor. See  [url]http://www.leonardsmills.com/ [/url]

They guy leading the project, Bill Lynch, is building a model, although not a working model. He has made a rather good drawing of the machine, not really a plan, but a good general arrangement. He can be contacted through the Leonards Mills web site. I am fairly sure no complete drawings exist.

A very detailed web site of the restoration work is at  http://www.umit.maine.edu/~herbert.crosby/lombard2/ 

There is a gasoline powered Lombard in the State Museum in Augusta Maine. Also anotehr Steamer at the Paton Lumber museum.

I have thought a lot about modeling a Lombard, but I have also thought about 10,000 other models. I did get to ride one a few years ago over in New Hampshire- Damn cold.


----------



## machinist dave (Feb 2, 2009)

;D what a jackpot! between the patent drawings and website pics it shouldn't be to difficult to create some fairly workable drawings.theres some shots of a vertical boiler hauler thats very interesting! its great to see the shots of the various pcs. being restored that sure has answered several questions that i'v had regarding many parts.i'm not very close to any real machines but i now have a good start before i need to do any travelling.the first real machine i saw up close was the one at Clarks Trading Post many years ago and have been interested in these machines ever since, this is a great site with the best people. thanks for all your help.
 Dave


----------



## Bernd (Feb 2, 2009)

Well then Dave, we expect drawings in a couple of weeks and in a few months we will be expecting a completed working model then, right? Rof} Rof} Rof} Rof}

Just kidding, glad we were able to help you get started and if you do, remember we like lot's of pictures.

Regards,
Bernd


----------



## machinist dave (Feb 2, 2009)

WHEW! and i thought the day time job was all pressure! well, as things progress i'll make sure i keep things up to date.going to be a fun project thats for sure.


----------



## gbritnell (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi Dave, I've never made plans for my sawmill but it was made from drawings in an old set of Audel's engineering books. It was a Russell sawmill. I am including the link to my Photobucket account so you can see what it looks like. If you have any other questions please feel free to ask.
gbritnell


----------



## Bernd (Feb 3, 2009)

gbritnell,

Now that's a very nice model. :bow:

Can you actually cut small logs on it?

Bernd


----------



## machinist dave (Feb 4, 2009)

now that's a nice sturdy looking mill sir.I've thought for a long time about building a scale sawyer massey mill,similar to the scale you'v chosen.The detail of your model is quite impressive to say the least! if there was some sawdust around it , it would be easy to think perhaps the sawyer had just left for lunch! lol.your pics will be very helpful and a great encouragement, once i finish the drawings and start building, thank you very much!


----------



## gbritnell (Feb 4, 2009)

I took some cedar lumber and made up some pieces about 1x2x9 inches. It will cut through these with a fine feed. The rate of feed is variable by where you position the driven wheel against the drive plate. For reverse you just go to the other side of the drive plate. The blade is from a small table saw that I ground a little thinner so there wasn't as much load on it. I have a 1" scale Case traction engine so I built this saw mill to the same scale to display them together.
gbritnell


----------



## RonGinger (Feb 22, 2009)

The local Lombard was out for a run this weekend. See http://www.wcsh6.com/news/local/story.aspx?storyid=100966 for a video of it and a short story. I did not know about this run before so I missed it, but its only about 20 miles from here.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Feb 22, 2009)

Very cool!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## machinist dave (Mar 5, 2009)

your lucky to live so close, i'm in the process of drawing up plans for a Lombard , with all the good pics and info in the parts books its a wonder more models havent been built. the patened office also has lots of info. There's a Pheonix not for from here thats running. I choose the Lombard tho, i liked the thought of a differential, i think its a nicer looking machine with the horizontal cylinders also. i'm thinking it will work out to about 1/7 scale and should allow for alot of standatd size materials. Live shots sure are great!! thanks again!!


----------



## ChooChooMike (Mar 5, 2009)

georgeseal  said:
			
		

> Live Steam ran a artical about the time Bob Manard was comming out with the CLYSHAY. About mid 70's
> no plans just a discription and pictures.



There are plans available for the Clishay. A friend of mine had started building one. Not sure if he got them from Live Steam magazine or from one of the Village Press books.

Mike


----------



## RonGinger (Jul 26, 2009)

I spent all day today driving the Lombard at the Owls Head transportation Museum. This is the one owned by the late Harry Crooker, his family just put it on loan to OHTM. Since they had no one qualified to run it they called the Boothbay RR museum and our guys went up to run it, and I went along as driver. 

It took a couple hours to get up steam on some nice dry firewood. It was a foggy, damp day. the air show was grounded, but we were able to run for several hours. The thing is a bear to steer. This one has a set of wheels on the front for summer use. We started out on the grass, but in just 2 runs we had mud almost up to out hubs, so we moved out onto the pavement. We left some marks, but didnt really hurt it. I ran a few passes at teh throttle, but mostly I steered.

Here is an overview photo, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




and here I am at the wheel


----------



## rake60 (Jul 26, 2009)

Ron
I'm sorry you were forced to suffer such a day. 

*COOL TOY!* Thm:


Rick


----------



## Bernd (Jul 27, 2009)

Ron,

What kind of drive does it have underneath? Is there a differenial or is it a solid axle all the way across?

Bernd


----------



## RonGinger (Jul 27, 2009)

The engine is a 2 cylinder, driving a disk crank that is up on the frame. The center of the crankshaft passes through a gear box that looks like about 4:1. The output of the gearbox drives a cross shaft and on each side is a chain drive to the main sprocket. The rear axle is solid, no differential. Thats part of why steering is so tough.

The engine is pretty typical of locomotive practice. up to the crank.The Johnson bar has several notches on the forward side, but only one on reverse- I guess you didnt back these up very much, certainly not when hooked to a train of sleds.

It is interesting that the injectors are right on the backhead, and the water input goes into the backhead- the hottest part of the boiler. Locomotives injected the water near the smoke box, but that made a long outside pipe which I suppose they worried about freezing. Even the lubricator is back in the cab, driven by a long push rod form the valve stem, then a long oil line back to the cylinders.

It sure is tempting to start a model of this- particularly now that I have such good access to one. Owls Head has some event each weekend of the summer, the director told me he'd like to run the Lombard a few times a year.


----------



## vlmarshall (Jul 27, 2009)

That's just plain amazing. :bow:

 Do you have any cab shots? That injector and lubricator relocation sounds interesting, too.


----------



## Bernd (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks Ron.

I should have known that it wouldn't be to complicated.

Like I said in an earlier post on this subject I believe Model Railroader ran a series on the Lombard loader. I believe they used what was called ice roads to tow the log buggies along. Must have been fun going down hill.

I don't think anybody has ever done a model of it. Sure would be nice to see one in maybe 3" scale?

Bernd


----------



## shred (Jul 29, 2009)

I found a picture of one that shows the drive mechanism a little better, but it doesn't have the little outhouse on the front for Ron  ;D

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/a/a4/Lombard_steam_log_hauler.jpg

it would be a fun variant on the traction-engine to build.... ..


----------



## vlmarshall (Jul 31, 2009)

shred  said:
			
		

> it would be a fun variant on the traction-engine to build.... ..


You're right, it certainly would be fun, especially with the skiis. If I ever build a traction engine, I'm going to consider a Lombard.


----------

